# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  مرسيدس  اف 400

## mylife079

هاي السيارة اسمها f400 وهي سيارة مستقبيلة انتجتها شركة مرسيدس عام 2002 وما دخلت خط الأنتاج التجاري نهائيا وهي فقط لعرض المهارات بمعارض السيارت المستقبلية ومهارت ليست بالسرعة وانما بنوع المحرك والتجهيزات المساعدة وغيره 


ومواصفات السيارت


المحرك مكون من ست اسطوانات بسعة 3.2 ليتر 

التسارع من 0 - 100 كلم / ساعة 6.7 ثانية 

السرعة القصوى 241 كلم / ساعة واسرع سيارة بالعالم سرعتها 411 كلم بالساعة

----------


## باريسيا

*[align=right]ليش ممنوعه ؟

اكتير حلوه بطير العقل 

ليش ممنوعه اخساره 

طيب بالدول العربيه موجوده ؟


يسلمو اديك حمود على الصور بطير العقل السياره [/align]*

----------


## sara

طيب ما يدخلوها الخليج يدخلوها الاردن   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

> طيب ما يدخلوها الخليج يدخلوها الاردن


سارة سيارات ال كيا  kia  سيطرت على الوضع

----------


## الاء

رررررررررررررررررررررررهيبه

----------


## زهره التوليب

كتير حلوه.....شكرا عالصور

----------


## عُبادة

كان عندي ميدالية بشبهها

مشكور كثير 
جد حلوة

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## mylife079

ومنكم نستفيد يا سيدي 

مين حضرتك ؟؟ tears

----------


## tears

> ومنكم نستفيد يا سيدي 
> 
> مين حضرتك ؟؟ tears




انا اكبر عشاق مرسيدس بالوطن العربي

----------


## mylife079

طيب مين انت بالزبط بدنا نستفيد منك ممكن ؟؟

----------


## tears

> طيب مين انت بالزبط بدنا نستفيد منك ممكن ؟؟


انا مجرد عاشق للمرسيدس فقط لااكثر

----------


## زهره التوليب

اخ تيرز شكرا للتنبيه
انتهى

----------


## محمد العزام

> انا مجرد عاشق للمرسيدس فقط لااكثر


طيب شو المرسيدس الي عندك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## tears

> طيب شو المرسيدس الي عندك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بدك تعرف المرسيدس الي عندي  من عيوني 

انا معاي مرسيدس موديل ال 2005   c55 amg  ماتورها 8 سليندر 5.5 ليتر السرعة القصوى 320 بس محددة الكتروني على 250  :Eh S(2): 

وتسارعها من الصفر للمية ب 4.5 ثواني يعني اسرع من السيارة الي عندكم هاي


وشاريها بالأقساط وان شاء الله  عن قريب بنتهي من اقساطها

----------


## ابو العبد

السيارة حلوة وانا من زمان شايفها بس زي ما حكى تيرز هاي نموذج اولي انا قرأت عنها في مجلة لما كنت في المدرسة....

----------


## ابو العبد

> بدك تعرف المرسيدس الي عندي  من عيوني 
> 
> انا معاي مرسيدس موديل ال 2005   c55 amg  ماتورها 8 سليندر 5.5 ليتر السرعة القصوى 320 بس محددة الكتروني على 250 
> 
> وتسارعها من الصفر للمية ب 4.5 ثواني يعني اسرع من السيارة الي عندكم هاي
> 
> 
> وشاريها بالأقساط وان شاء الله  عن قريب بنتهي من اقساطها



متــــــــــــــــــــــأكد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مدحت

السيارة اهداء مني ل tears

----------


## محمد العزام

يا tears انشاء الله تتهنى فيها بس دير بالك وانت سايقها لاتعمل حوادث وانت مش ناقص مشاكل سجون وقصص ثانية

----------

